# Suche spezielles Button tutorial



## Spontex (21. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein tutorial wie ich einen solchen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Button erstellen kann!

Die Farbe und enthaltenes Icon sind erstmal egal, das würde ich schon selber ändern... oder hat von euch jemand Ahnung wie ich einen solchen Button erstellen könnte?

Danke & grüsse
Spontex


----------



## ShadowMan (21. September 2004)

Hi Spontex!

Also ich würde mir den Button einfach mal vergrößert darstellen und schaun woraus er besteht. Spontan kann ich dir direkt sagen das er eine abgerundete Umrandung hat (sehr leicht mit PS machbar), dann in der Mitte einen Radialverlauf (Verlauf zu allen Seiten von weiß nach grün) und dann fehlt noch das Haus (wahrscheinlich mit einem leichten Schattenwurf nach unten).

Eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, oder?! *g*

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## German (21. September 2004)

http://www.ulf-theis.de/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/tut_glass_button_with_logo.php


----------



## pixelschlampedelux (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

unter 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials.html

findest Du eine ziemlich gute Beschreibung für Button´s, du musst nur die Form der Grundfläche ändern, und das Icon auf die obersten Ebene legen unverändert lassen...


----------

